# How does the current AP2+ Compare to AP1?



## firelegend (Jun 6, 2018)

As I understand it, the software showing the previews of other types of cars was just added like 3 months ago, but that was on AP1 cars from years ago, AP1 cars could parallel park and do lots of nifty things and AP2+ has only just caught up. But has it caught up? Has anyone compared an AP1 car with the other companies software on it, to the current V9 on an AP2+ car? I would love to know the true difference at this particular moment in time. Has it finally caught up? Has it surpassed it?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

At the moment, I believe AP2 is behind AP1 in that it does not recognize stop signs and traffic lights, matches capabilities everywhere else, and surpasses it in actual Autopilot driving and performance, especially with ramps etc.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

AP1 never recognized stop signs or traffic lights. coming from an AP 1 car to the model 3 was almost seamless. the AP in the car works as well as AP 1. the self park feature was not very good in AP 1 nor is it working well now. I for one could park the car in any spot a lot better and faster than any parking assist.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

kort677 said:


> AP1 never recognized stop signs or traffic lights. coming from an AP 1 car to the model 3 was almost seamless. the AP in the car works as well as AP 1. the self park feature was not very good in AP 1 nor is it working well now. I for one could park the car in any spot a lot better and faster than any parking assist.


Funny you say that because I tried it a few times recently and it worked really well, got me in to a few tight spots in NYC in like 10-15 seconds.

On a side note though, I hope you are able to park faster... You are able to speed up and force yourself in to a spot, something the automated feature will never do as it does it slower for safety reasons.


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

As one who has put over 100K on version 1 and 10K on version 2 bearing Tesla's, I think they are just about equal. Version 2 lane keeps 5% better which has little practical advantage. There are a couple of hills and tight curves where the version 1 would "wiggle" whereas the Version 2 holds tight. For summon, parallel/perp parking they seem to both be excellent. Version 2 can take exit ramps which is pretty cool. The nav by autopilot is of no benefit yet but hopefully will be when you don't have to follow its suggestions by putting on the turn signal giving it permission. I see it as a nuisance now but an opportunity to help Tesla develop this thing


----------

